# Hellöööö from the deep south of Germany



## ladyshark (Nov 17, 2009)

Hi there,

I'm here because
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I'm 32 years old and totally addicted to makeup, esp. MAC.
Besides makeup and fashion my other hobbies are diving and sewing.


----------



## esperanza0905 (Nov 17, 2009)

hallo
!herzliche wilkommen!


----------



## bis (Nov 17, 2009)

Oder Servus!


----------



## Janice (Nov 17, 2009)

Welcome to Specktra! Happy to have you join us here.


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 17, 2009)

i hope you have fun here!


----------



## n_c (Nov 17, 2009)




----------



## Yagmur (Nov 17, 2009)

Servus from South Germany as well


----------



## gildedangel (Nov 17, 2009)

Welcome to Specktra!


----------



## coachkitten (Nov 17, 2009)

Welcome to Specktra!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  So glad that you joined!


----------



## hawaii02 (Nov 18, 2009)

Welcome to Specktra!


----------



## Hypathya (Nov 18, 2009)

I love to dive and sew too!!! 
My mom was born in Cozumel and I love those reefs. They're home.


----------



## MaskedBeauty (Nov 18, 2009)

welcome to specktra. enjoy the site!


----------



## Susanne (Nov 21, 2009)

Viel Spaß hier!!


----------



## User37 (Jan 9, 2010)

how deep in the south? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



welcome!


----------



## myzleelee (Jan 10, 2010)

welcome


----------



## Merinette (Jan 12, 2010)

Haha. It could happen to anyone. Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Jan 13, 2010)

to Specktra


----------



## nunu (Jan 15, 2010)

Hello


----------



## syerr101 (Jan 16, 2010)

welcome!!


----------



## bluedevilkitty (Jan 16, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## MzzRach (Jan 17, 2010)




----------

